
Plug.dj trying to raise money for next 6 months through users - impish19
Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;rqzbMMX<p>Intro:<p>I just returned from lunch and saw this in my mail.<p>For those who aren&#x27;t aware what Plug.dj is just like Turntable.fm.<p>For those who don&#x27;t know what Turntable.fm was - it was a website that let you create rooms where you could play music and other people in the room could listen to it. Similarly with plug.dj, you can create new rooms (called &#x27;communities&#x27; I think) and can invite your friends to listen to music with them, or join rooms focussed on edm, dubstep etc. where other people will play music for you.<p>The main point:<p>I am in no way affiliated with these guys but I love their product and I use it often. I loved turntable.fm but things didn&#x27;t workout quite well for them. I&#x27;d absolutely hate it if Plug.dj sees the same fate so I&#x27;m just trying to spread the word.<p>If you&#x27;re already using them and like them, then you should consider donating. If not, you should consider trying the app out and consider donating if you&#x27;d like it.<p>Edit: Looks like you can only donate if you&#x27;re an active user and at level 3 on the site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;7smuQ0G. I think this is pretty awesome on their part. You basically can&#x27;t donate unless you&#x27;ve actually used the site for a bit.
======
Fzzr
I subscribed in response to this. I've been using the site for years, and I
used turntable before that. I really hope they can get it together, but I
honestly doubt they have a chance. It sounds like they're within weeks, not
months, of running out of cash. $6 each (or even $25 each) from the tiny
fraction of users likely to donate will not give them the 6-month window they
want according to this blog post: [http://blog.plug.dj/2015/09/keep-us-
plugged-in/](http://blog.plug.dj/2015/09/keep-us-plugged-in/)

It's been a good run, but they didn't even really try to make money until
about a year ago. When they did, it was alongside a site relaunch which took
away many features that had been free until then and put them behind either
slowly accrued points or cash money.

I'll be there until the lights go out. In the meantime, does anyone have a
suggestion for the next most similar site, where a plug community could
migrate en masse? The room I'm in has been there for four years, and it would
be a shame for it all to vanish in a puff of a failed attempt to get Series A
funding.

------
nthitz
Unfortunately they probably going to go the way of TT. They never really had a
decent enough revenue model IMO. Also annoyed after supporting them through
purchasing avatars and a subscription that they still come back asking for
more.

